# My first larger bead project is a success!



## Janice (Nov 9, 2008)

This Christmas I really want to hand make gifts for family members. For my brother in law and father in law I was inspired to make necklaces when I watched a movie and saw a man who reminded me of my Father in Law wearing a beaded necklace. Since I recently began working with seed beads I thought I would branch out and try my hand at larger bead projects.

It was nice to finish something in 30 minutes instead of 5 hours!!! (seed bead projects take FOREVER) 

I'm just feeling that buzz you get when you feel like you did something cool and wanted to share my project with someone.


----------



## redambition (Nov 9, 2008)

very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has an almost tribal feel.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow this is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks great! I don't like working with seed beads, I don't have the patience for that.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for sharing Janice! I totally get you on that "high" feeling. Exhilarating! I've been trying to learn to make some metal jewelry, chain maille anyone! LOL but its hard, I feel I don't have the patience. So I get disheartened and go watch TV. But I shall try and refocus!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

janice, that is one wonderful necklace.


----------

